# My Bottle Room



## bottle-bud

Thought I might share some pics of my bottle room, I may need a bigger room soon!


----------



## Screwtop

Nice! A whole room devoted to bottles, I like it!


----------



## Brewster113

Awesome collection, some great signage and nice to see you have stayed pretty true to soda bottles. I see you have some blob tops as well as the crown tops. I try to limit my collection to blobs as it keeps it small and manageable plus it will be easier for the wife to dispose of.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Nice room and setup. Like an old store!


----------



## Eric

Wow! love the coolers and crates too! And most of your collection is St. Louis bottles? You need a recliner so you can just kick back and enjoy the surroundings! Great collection


----------



## bottle-bud

Thanks to all for the nice comments! My collection of bottles I would say is 90% St. Louis marked with the rest St. louis related in some way. Always on the hunt for more items.


----------



## Raypadua

I love how you also paired up the bottles with their respective ads and “go alongs”!


----------



## sandchip

Helluva retreat, right there at home!


----------



## yacorie

This is awesome.  Thank you for sharinf


----------



## SoCal_bottle

Cannot do that here in So Cal. Earthquakes. Mine are in my cabinet with earthquake putty.


----------



## otto

Wow! impressive display and collection. You need A few more signs.....  Do Not Touch ....No Running......No Kids Allowed


----------

